# Christmas



## EgyptianTourist (Dec 2, 2013)

What's Christmas here like ? I worry there won't be much celebration of it and I'll be home sick


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally for me Christmas in Cairo is the most miserable experience on earth and I hate hate hate it but that is because I have not been with my family.. now there is no way I spend Christmas here and I leave to spend it with my family and friends but I am sure there are people who enjoy it, it is just not for me


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

EgyptianTourist said:


> What's Christmas here like ? I worry there won't be much celebration of it and I'll be home sick


Hated my first Christmas in Egypt and didn't get much better after that even though i did put a tree up each year...hard to replicate Christmas in a country that mostly doesn't celebrate it.The Christian Christmas in Egypt is 7th Jan but for obvious reasons their celebrations are kept very much amongst themselves...you can try your best but it never ever feels like Christmas.Maybe you can get together with a few ex-pats and organise something together.Whatever you do i hope you don't feel too homesick,but maybe you can organise some Skype calls to family and friends on Christmas day then you wont feel so far away from them.


----------



## EgyptianTourist (Dec 2, 2013)

I was worried you guys would say that  . I'm fairly new here so I don't know a lot of people, do you guys think you can refer me to any of these expat gatherings for christmas? 

Leaving the country is not really an option since I haven't been here long enough to start going back


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

EgyptianTourist said:


> I was worried you guys would say that  . I'm fairly new here so I don't know a lot of people, do you guys think you can refer me to any of these expat gatherings for christmas?
> 
> Leaving the country is not really an option since I haven't been here long enough to start going back


You could have a trip to El Gouna or Hurghada and book into a hotel as most hotels put things on over the Christmas.....one of our members Gounie lives in El Gouna and maybe she will be able to tell you what's happening there.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Come to Hurghada or El Gouna and book a day out on a boat, go snorkeling or have a try at diving. Then you can post smug sunny photo's of your day while everyone back home is freezing. South Beach in Hurghada are doing a Christmas dinner (for 75le I think)and I guess some hotels will too. I'm sure there will be a crowd in all the usual expat bars down here too, doing the usual celebrations. Work on the positive and have fun, loads of us are out here without families. I will be diving with New Son Bijou in Hurghada and posting pics for those back home!
I may even take my computer and Skype home from the boat, how good is that.


----------



## EgyptianTourist (Dec 2, 2013)

That sounds like a great idea, I've only been to Makadi, haven't done much exploration of Hurghada yet. Thank you all for making me a little less home sick :')


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Dropped by CSA today for a coffee and they had their big Christmas Bazaar going (also on Sunday), felt very 'Christmasy'


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Dropped by CSA today for a coffee and they had their big Christmas Bazaar going (also on Sunday), felt very 'Christmasy'




I was there:xmastree:


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

There is plenty going on in El Gouna. The little supermarkets are full of Christmas decorations now. All the restaurants are offering their menus for either Christmas eve or Christmas day. The hotels will all have a gala dinner on 24th. Usually they put up huge Bedouin marquees nearby each hotel but with around 40% occupancy not sure this year. The Moevenpick has their traditional tree lighting ceremony on 18th I think around 5ish. The school children sing carols and they have gluewine or cocktails for the guests. The children also sing on Christmas day either in Abu Tig Marina or Downtown, El Gouna. There is a service at El Gouna Church at 11am. I know a new restaurant called Puddleduck (originally in Luxor) is doing a Christmas Day menu from 3pm around LE300 in Downtown. Most venues have Facebook pages to check for more information and hotels can be booked at El Gouna Red Sea hotels and resorts | Red Sea Accommodation | Booking Hotel Rooms Egypt . Maybe a smaller hotel would be more personal at Christmas if you are alone like Sultan Bey or Dawar El Omda in Downtown. Let me know if you come and I can tell you more.


----------



## EgyptianTourist (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Gounie for the info! I am kind of stuck between JW Marriott and Gouna right now. Was at JW Marriott last night, the reception lobby was full of Christmas decorations and I saw a lot of expats around. I think we could consider JW for Christmas. I am personally fond of their The View lounge/bar, very relaxing and chill.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

EgyptianTourist said:


> Thanks Gounie for the info! I am kind of stuck between JW Marriott and Gouna right now. Was at JW Marriott last night, the reception lobby was full of Christmas decorations and I saw a lot of expats around. I think we could consider JW for Christmas. I am personally fond of their The View lounge/bar, very relaxing and chill.


You really should go and try El Gouna...totally different to other places and it's clean,also has a great choice of restaurants and shops so you wouldn't be confined to a hotel...well worth a visit for Christmas :elf:


----------



## Rosy Diver (Nov 30, 2013)

Spent a couple of Christmasses in Sharm el Sheikh and they were excellent. The locals all embrace the spirit. For a good Christmas experience - make sure you are in with a good group of likeminded people. Good centres for finding bars that are celebrating Chrismas times are in Hadaba, Naama and for me the best is in Nabq with several Brit bars.

I prefer Christmas here than my last one in the UK!!!


----------

